# What are some good bloodlines for reining and cutting????



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Reining: Nu chex, Big chex to cash, einstiens (?) revolution, the great pine
Cuting: Smart little lena, peptoboonsmal, high brow cat, smart chic olena, haidas pep, like a diamond, abracadabracre, bob acre doc
There some, tons more,but there more of your bigger names, hope this helps


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't forget Colonels Smoking Gun! 
There really are so many...no one would be able to remember them all. You can go to aqha and look up what reining and cutting stallions are at stud to get a better idea of what lines work.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o ya colonel freckles


----------

